# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Basketball Net (tubular netting) how to make

## asemery

BASKETBALL NET
  A basketball net is an example of tubular netting.  This tutorial shows construction of a 12 loop net.  Basic net making knowledge is required.  The drawing is only to show placement of key terms I use. You will have to imagine all 12 loops tied to the stirrup.  My artistic ability does not go that far.
Tubular netting or sleeve netting has many other applications.    Adapt your needs to make storage bags, shopping bags, ball carriers, etc. Always tie one *less* loop onto the support cord than the number desired.  The "drop knot" adds the missing loop.  Reeve a separate cord through bottom loops.  Tie ends together to form bottom of bag.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

(1)  Leave 3' long Tail and tie on 11 loops on stirrrup (support cord) with clove hitches.   Use 8" wide gauge.
(2)  Tie Working End and Tail together with overhand knot.  This DROP KNOT makes the 12th loop and drops the Working End level with the botttom of the loops just tied.  
(3)  Switch to 2 1/4" wide gauge and tie 7 rows.  In each row net into 11 loops and tie DROP KNOT. 
(4)  Trim ends.  Remove from stirrup and attatch to basketball rim.
For more and better ways to tie the "drop knot" see below
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...Knot-Netmaking

----------


## wtrfwlr

I'll be learning this one too! Thank You Tony.

----------

